# TBT is a House



## KarlaKGB (Apr 7, 2014)

In light of some recent threads, I thought I'd be so bold as to make an analogy.

The house belongs to the mods and the admins. We are their guests. They will do everything in their power to treat everyone with respect and accommodate everyone's wishes, but this is a private site, so when we're here, we abide by their rules. They're not obligated to observe anyone's notions of free speech or fairness, but will try to do so. All other things being equal, they will give preferential treatment to site members who have been here longer. Consider them friends of the house owners. This doesn't mean those people get to do whatever they want, but they do get the benefit of the doubt.

This is a fair analogy, no?


----------



## Flop (Apr 7, 2014)

And Jeremy is the landlord.

Anyway, I'm not sure why people are complaining about how things are run on TBT.  It's much better than any other site, and this is the first and only forum I have joined. It's one of the most laid back communities on the web, and people are STILL complaining about it?  No one seems to realize that order needs to be maintained, and that there should not be exceptions to the rules.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Correction : TBT is a MANSION.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to admit that I googled what an analogy was...  I'm kind of confuzzled by what you meant when you said "they will give preferential treatment to site members who have been here longer."~ I don't see users liking someone for how long they've been on the forum. Just wondering. 

Or maybe I'm thinking about it too much and misunderstanding.


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

Not really. Tbt is a house, but the house is owned by *everyone.* Everyone contributes, everyone's here for different reasons, and when it comes down to it sometimes it's required that someone else comes in to solve a problem because people don't feel like they've done something wrong, or need to cool their jets.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 7, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that I googled what an analogy was...  I'm kind of confuzzled by what you meant when you said "they will give preferential treatment to site members who have been here longer."~ I don't see users liking someone for how long they've been on the forum. Just wondering.
> 
> Or maybe I'm thinking about it too much and misunderstanding.



I'm saying that users who have been around for longer, probably contributed more, and who aren't prolific troublemakers will be able to get away with the odd reaction gif or one-word post. Basically what Jason said in the other thread.


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm saying that users who have been around for longer, probably contributed more, and who aren't prolific troublemakers will be able to get away with the odd reaction gif or one-word post. Basically what Jason said in the other thread.



Pretty much this. If you're not doing it every day then we'll usually chuckle at the post and move on.


----------



## J087 (Apr 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> And Jeremy is the landlord.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure why people are complaining about how things are run on TBT.  It's much better than any other site, and this is the first and only forum I have joined. It's one of the most laid back communities on the web, and people are STILL complaining about it?  No one seems to realize that order needs to be maintained, and that there should not be exceptions to the rules.



Being, as you described "one of the most laid back communities on the web", does not mean we have to accept everything that's thrown at us. We have the right to let our disagreement be heard.


----------



## Flop (Apr 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm saying that users who have been around for longer, probably contributed more, and who aren't prolific troublemakers will be able to get away with the odd reaction gif or one-word post. Basically what Jason said in the other thread.



Unfortunately, that seems to be the case a lot. I suppose that it's at a Mod's discretion, and we shouldn't be nitpicking over it.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm saying that users who have been around for longer, probably contributed more, and who aren't prolific troublemakers will be able to get away with the odd reaction gif or one-word post. Basically what Jason said in the other thread.



Okay now that made sense to me :3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> Being, as you described "one of the most laid back communities on the web", does not mean we have to accept everything that's thrown at us. We have the right to let our disagreement be heard.



Sure, you can always open up a line of dialogue with the mods. The point of my post is that it's unrealistic to treat TBT as some sort of transparent democracy where everyone can be held to account.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

_*I for one love this community the way it is, and there's no real reason to quibble over the circumstances, in my opinion.

Overall, this forum treats everyone equally consistently, and I for one prioritize this amongst many things that are great about this community, as many other forums struggle to grasp this concept of equality.*_


----------



## J087 (Apr 7, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Pretty much this. If you're not doing it every day then we'll usually chuckle at the post and move on.



This is exactly what I mean. Moderators keep contradicting themselves.

I've never posted a single image as a reply to a thread, until yesterday, and you said with your own words that immediately the suggestion of giving me a warning arose. Prior to my reply were several off-topic messages which weren't dealt with, thus leading to my decision to post that image. 

I really don't find it weird that some people consider this forum a dictatorship, or some mild version of it. Moderators moderate the forum users. But who moderates the moderators?


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> This is exactly what I mean. Moderators keep contradicting themselves.
> 
> I've never posted a single image as a reply to a thread, until yesterday, and you said with your own words that immediately the suggestion of giving me a warning arose. Prior to my reply were several off-topic messages which weren't dealt with, thus leading to my decision to post that image.
> 
> I really don't find it weird that some people consider this forum a dictatorship, or some mild version of it. Moderators moderate the forum users. But who moderates the moderators?



*But, surely there is no need for such a high rank? 

Simply, if a moderator is seen to be not doing their job right, they would be demoted?*


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> Moderators moderate the forum users. But who moderates the moderators?



Oh please, this ISN'T a democracy. This isn't a public body with some obligation of transparency.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> But who moderates the moderators?



The admins ;D


----------



## Flop (Apr 7, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> The admins ;D



"But then who moderates the Admins?"

Seriously though, the Mods know what they are doing. Even if they mess up every once in a while, it's nothing to worry about. Take a visit to ACC for a month, and you'll realize that TBT isn't bad at all.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> Prior to my reply were several off-topic messages which weren't dealt with, thus leading to my decision to post that image.



This here is the sole reason why you were warned. A thread is turning off-topic? Don't make it more off-topic. Posting a single off-topic post isn't too big a deal, adding to that off-topic discussion and turning into spam is bad.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> This is exactly what I mean. Moderators keep contradicting themselves.
> 
> I've never posted a single image as a reply to a thread, until yesterday, and you said with your own words that immediately the suggestion of giving me a warning arose. Prior to my reply were several off-topic messages which weren't dealt with, thus leading to my decision to post that image.
> 
> I really don't find it weird that some people consider this forum a dictatorship, or some mild version of it. Moderators moderate the forum users. But who moderates the moderators?



I know Zr388 mentioned that you do not need to be afraid of mods, and if you feel that something is not quite right about what they said/did, you can report them and the other moderators will investigate on the matter.
 If it is about a certain moderator, they will pass the case to other moderators. But I doubt that the moderators can do something wrong that they do get teported.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> Seriously though, the Mods know what they are doing. Even if they mess up every once in a while, it's nothing to worry about. Take a visit to ACC for a month, and you'll realize that TBT isn't bad at all.


Yus I agree. People need to remember that everyone on this forum is a human being, not a robot. Including the mods and admins. Nobody's perfecto hehe.


----------



## J087 (Apr 7, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> *But, surely there is no need for such a high rank?
> 
> Simply, if a moderator is seen to be not doing their job right, they would be demoted?*



But who'll decide on that, the other moderators? It's pretty easy to write your own report cards.

Perhaps Resetti should visit sometime.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> But who'll decide on that, the other moderators? It's pretty easy to write your own report cards.
> 
> Perhaps Resetti should visit sometime.



I don't think we need to get the UN involved.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> But who'll decide on that, the other moderators? It's pretty easy to write your own report cards.
> 
> Perhaps Resetti should visit sometime.



Jer would because he's the site owner.


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> This is exactly what I mean. Moderators keep contradicting themselves.
> 
> I've never posted a single image as a reply to a thread, until yesterday, and you said with your own words that immediately the suggestion of giving me a warning arose. Prior to my reply were several off-topic messages which weren't dealt with, thus leading to my decision to post that image.
> 
> I really don't find it weird that some people consider this forum a dictatorship, or some mild version of it. Moderators moderate the forum users. But who moderates the moderators?



Did you get a warning? No. Why are you so damn nitpicky? We all have different styles of moderation. If you feel like TBT is a dictatorship then why are you *here?*

Moderators can also infract, ban, warn, and speak with other mods. Usually we talk to each other and find out what the issue is, get to the bottom of it, and everything's just fine.



kildor22 said:


> I know Zr388 mentioned that you do not need to be afraid of mods, and if you feel that something is not quite right about what they said/did, you can report them and the other moderators will investigate on the matter.
> If it is about a certain moderator, they will pass the case to other moderators. But I doubt that the moderators can do something wrong that they do get teported.



You'd be surprised.


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> But who'll decide on that, the other moderators? It's pretty easy to write your own report cards.
> 
> Perhaps Resetti should visit sometime.



*The Admins, I guess. But, I feel this is now just pulling things out of thin air. No forum can be perfect, nor can the staff within it.*


----------



## Lauren (Apr 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> In light of some recent threads, I thought I'd be so bold as to make an analogy.
> 
> The house belongs to the mods and the admins. We are their guests. They will do everything in their power to treat everyone with respect and accommodate everyone's wishes, but this is a private site, so when we're here, we abide by their rules. They're not obligated to observe anyone's notions of free speech or fairness, but will try to do so. All other things being equal, they will give preferential treatment to site members who have been here longer. Consider them friends of the house owners. This doesn't mean those people get to do whatever they want, but they do get the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> This is a fair analogy, no?



Agree! This is totally true. We must behave or we will be punished, rules are in place for our safety as well... no one complains when those rules are enforced to stop someone harassing someone online? so why complain when they are enforced to keep order?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

J087 said:


> But who'll decide on that, the other moderators? It's pretty easy to write your own report cards.
> 
> Perhaps Resetti should visit sometime.



We should actually be grateful to the staff, because they are the nicest staff I have ever seen. I've been on other forums and  the staff are quite biased or unreliable. The community and the staff are nice, so I do not see why admins need to watch on moderators or vice-versa.


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> We should actually be grateful to the staff, because they are the nicest staff I have ever seen. I've been on other forums and  the staff are quite biased or unreliable. The community and the staff are nice, so I do not see why admins need to watch on moderators or vice-versa.



Admins have enough stuff to do that doesn't involve babysitting mods. The reason the mods were chosen is that they don't have to be watched.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 7, 2014)

As a quick example of how moderators have fallen out of the upheld standards is SockHead. He's a sage for a reason, so you can't say that mods aren't doing their proper job and keeping in check.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Trundle said:


> As a quick example of how moderators have fallen out of the upheld standards is SockHead. He's a sage for a reason, so you can't say that mods aren't doing their proper job and keeping in check.



Question: What's a sage and what do they do? ._. I've always wondered...


----------



## Flop (Apr 7, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Question: What's a sage and what do they do? ._. I've always wondered...



To quote Justin, they haunt The Bell Tree until the end of time. 

They don't have any more power than regular users.  They just get bragging rights and a cool green name.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> To quote Justin, they haunt The Bell Tree until the end of time.
> 
> They don't have any more power than regular users.  They just get bragging rights and a cool green name.



Ehhh... ? So they're 'X mods'? Did they like, quit being mods or something? >.>

I just thought that the ranks went something like ~ admin, super moderator and then sage.


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> To quote Justin, they haunt The Bell Tree until the end of time.
> 
> They don't have any more power than regular users.  They just get bragging rights and a cool green name.



They get their own forum, and to be honest if I'm ever confused about something and none of the other mods or admins are on I'd be more than happy to go to a sage. Some of them have stepped down willingly because of time problems.


----------



## Flop (Apr 7, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Ehhh... ? So they're 'X mods'? Did they like, quit being mods or something? >.>
> 
> I just thought that the ranks went something like ~ admin, super moderator and then sage.



Most of them have probably stepped down, but a couple have been demoted. XD


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

Flop said:


> Most of them have probably stepped down, but a couple have been demoted. XD



It could be anything. That's their business for the most part


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 7, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Ehhh... ? So they're 'X mods'? Did they like, quit being mods or something? >.>
> 
> I just thought that the ranks went something like ~ admin, super moderator and then sage.



sage < super moderator < admin


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2014)

This is deep. This reaches my heart.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 7, 2014)

i didnt get demoted just fyi


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> In light of some recent threads, I thought I'd be so bold as to make an analogy.
> 
> The house belongs to the mods and the admins. We are their guests. They will do everything in their power to treat everyone with respect and accommodate everyone's wishes, but this is a private site, so when we're here, we abide by their rules. They're not obligated to observe anyone's notions of free speech or fairness, but will try to do so. All other things being equal, they will give preferential treatment to site members who have been here longer. Consider them friends of the house owners. This doesn't mean those people get to do whatever they want, but they do get the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> This is a fair analogy, no?


It's not the best analogy I've heard. I like to think of TBT as more of a family.

I also feel as though you're trying to kiss up to the mods and admins somehow by posting this.



SockHead said:


> i didnt get demoted just fyi


You never told me how you got fired.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2014)

Reizo said:


> It's not the best analogy I've heard. I like to think of TBT as more of a family.
> 
> I also feel as though you're trying to kiss up to the mods and admins somehow by posting this.
> 
> You never told me how you got fired.



Karla? A kiss-up? hahahahaha

okay that's funny.

Yeah, I like the family analogy. We all argue and fight and we all love each other. I think.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 7, 2014)

Reizo said:


> It's not the best analogy I've heard. I like to think of TBT as more of a family.
> 
> I also feel as though you're trying to kiss up to the mods and admins somehow by posting this.


Just because I'm not a bitter, miserable crybaby who complains about the community because they feel excluded but makes no effort to make friends, doesn't mean I'm a brown-noser.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Just because I'm not a bitter, miserable crybaby who complains about the community because they feel excluded but makes no effort to make friends, doesn't mean I'm a brown-noser.


What are you even talking about?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm confused.


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 8, 2014)

We keep all our junk in the basement too, so there's that to add to your analogy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that I googled what an analogy was...  I'm kind of confuzzled by what you meant when you said "they will give preferential treatment to site members who have been here longer."~ I don't see users liking someone for how long they've been on the forum. Just wondering.
> 
> Or maybe I'm thinking about it too much and misunderstanding.


Yeah, those stupid cliques are on all sites.. Like oh we've been here for 5 years we own teh mansion.. Well.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> And Jeremy is the landlord.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure why people are complaining about how things are run on TBT.  It's much better than any other site, and this is the first and only forum I have joined. It's one of the most laid back communities on the web, and people are STILL complaining about it?  No one seems to realize that order needs to be maintained, and that there should not be exceptions to the rules.



This. ^~^

And I love how close-knit most of the people here compared to other sites. You can never experience such a better community than the bell tree if you ask me. c:


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

There's people that have been here a lot longer than me that I can't stand, and then again there's people I just met today that I click really well with. Doesn't mean I'm gonna treat em any different, but everyone gets a freebie.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 8, 2014)

In his first post, Flop was right. This forum is so much easier to navigate, and it looks much better, than ACC. There are also a bunch of scammers, so you may think you're getting your dream villager, but you're not.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome to the house of fun! 



Spoiler: Sorry couldn't resist...











Anyway, yeah like some other people, I disagree that TBT is getting strict "like ACC and other AC forums" because they're just not :L No I can't think of a better explanation than that< 
I've met more nice people on TBT than I ever did and will on ACC because I've come across a bunch of scammers (haven't been scammed personally).


----------



## RiceBunny (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with everyone. I switched from ACC to this website a few months ago, and the community here is a thousand times better. Not to mention the mods/admins aren't as up tight, therefore creating a more friendly and free environment(IMHO). Plus, I like the fact that you get to let a little bit of your personality shine through your profile and posts. In ACC you can't put pictures up, or have signatures. I guess they're focusing on making it kid friendly. I quite like the freedom TBT offers. I tend to gravitate more towards communities that aren't aimed for kids anyways, just because they tend to be a little freer and less uptight.


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

Strict is a matter of perspective. Honestly, I'd prefer the beat-down to people getting away with stuff left and right.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2014)

If TBT is a house every room is a bathroom


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 8, 2014)

SockHead said:


> If TBT is a house every room is a bathroom



*So, you just urinate on everyone and everything?*


----------



## Caius (Apr 8, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> *So, you just urinate on everyone and everything?*



Sock's actually a really clean person. He cleaned up after himself at my place and helped me get the place in order when I asked.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry i meant that i post while im in the bathroom



Zr388 said:


> Sock's actually a really clean person. He cleaned up after himself at my place and helped me get the place in order when I asked.



I was a guest in your house


----------



## Lassy (Apr 8, 2014)

Tbt is a haaaaaappy house full of teddy bears :'D


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 9, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Sorry i meant that i post while im in the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> I was a guest in your house



*OH.*

It all makes sense now.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 10, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> *OH.*
> 
> It all makes sense now.



*fart noise*


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 10, 2014)

SockHead said:


> *fart noise*



I love you also

*urination noise*


----------



## SockHead (Apr 10, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> I love you also
> 
> *urination noise*



Woah woah woah woah its getting a little crowded in here


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 10, 2014)

TBT is a town

the admins are the mayors, the mods are human characters

we users are the cute animals walking around


----------



## Caius (Apr 10, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> TBT is a town
> 
> the admins are the mayors, the mods are human characters
> 
> we users are the cute animals walking around



Explains how I ended up with all these silly shirts.


----------



## N64dude (Apr 10, 2014)

Everyone here should be thankful that TBT has a great community and that the staff are very nice.


----------



## Caius (Apr 10, 2014)

N64dude said:


> Everyone here should be thankful that TBT has a great community and that the staff are very nice.



In a perfect world. Most of the beef staff get is because we're cracking down on certain things and it seems unfair to people. I've been kind of a jerk, I can admit that. I haven't been infracting or warning though, even if I am blatantly calling people out on some stuff. Mod-ZR and person-ZR are two different people. If you talk to me, I can explain reasoning, and actually I've made a couple friends that came from 'hey you're a jerk.'


----------



## Alice (Apr 10, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> In a perfect world. Most of the beef staff get is because we're cracking down on certain things and it seems unfair to people. I've been kind of a jerk, I can admit that. I haven't been infracting or warning though, even if I am blatantly calling people out on some stuff. Mod-ZR and person-ZR are two different people. If you talk to me, I can explain reasoning, and actually I've made a couple friends that came from 'hey you're a jerk.'



We started off on a good note, and I guess I can relate. This might be because I've been around the moderator block a lot, but as time went on I kind of became a bit of a jerk in certain communities. Even if I was fair. Repetition can get the better of us all.


----------



## N64dude (Apr 10, 2014)

Good point Sway. Moderators   have to be lenient  sometimes so people get the message.


----------



## Caius (Apr 10, 2014)

Sway said:


> We started off on a good note, and I guess I can relate. This might be because I've been around the moderator block a lot, but as time went on I kind of became a bit of a jerk in certain communities. Even if I was fair. Repetition can get the better of us all.



The it's "just a phase" point. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. Either way.


----------



## Alice (Apr 10, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> The it's "just a phase" point. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. Either way.



Some people get worse, some people mellow out. You're not an insufferable... person like some of my previous co-horts I've had. You'll find your sweet spot. 

I just hope it doesn't take as long as it took me.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Apr 10, 2014)

It's more like a church to me..


----------



## Alice (Apr 10, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> It's more like a brothel to me..



wuts ur price bby


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Apr 10, 2014)

Sway said:


> wuts ur price bby



100 bells per.

& damn you quoted me before my edit


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 10, 2014)

Well this thread has provided good amusement as I read through all the pages. ^-^


But I like the analogy made that Admins are Mayors, Moderators are Humans, and we are the animals...
... though, I'd like to add that the Sages are the NPC's that randomly pop in here-n-there. =3


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 11, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Well this thread has provided good amusement as I read through all the pages. ^-^
> 
> 
> But I like the analogy made that Admins are Mayors, Moderators are Humans, and we are the animals...
> ... though, I'd like to add that the Sages are the NPC's that randomly pop in here-n-there. =3



Sages are the voided animals in main street xD or event animals such as Natt


----------



## Thunder (Apr 11, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> But I like the analogy made that Admins are Mayors, Moderators are Humans, and we are the animals...



I'm good with this analogy as long as I don't have to pick fruit for you guys.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'm good with this analogy as long as I don't have to pick fruit for you guys.



This hasn't got anything to do with what you're saying, but I just realised we are both showing off our birthstone collectibles.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 12, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'm good with this analogy as long as I don't have to pick fruit for you guys.



But the couch in my living room isn't looking like it fits in. Any suggestions on how to change it? I trust your opinion.



((most hate request from villagers ... no. your house is fine... leave me alone...))


----------

